# Titleist Hybrid 14 Stand Bag



## gavinkramer (Jun 12, 2019)

Very disappointed in this product. I purchased my first StaDry Titleist bag in May 2017. one of the vertical support struts split and Titleist replaced the bag under warranty. The replacement bag has now failed, this time where the fabric is riveted to the base of the bag, the fabric has torn away from the seam at the base. Even though this replacement bag is less that 1 year old, the warranty runs from when the first bag was purchased and Titleist are not prepared to offer any goodwill and give another replacement. I quite understand the replacement policy but am very disappointed that what is supposed to be a high quality bag, at RRP of Â£210 should fail like this.

I do not recommend this bag at all. In my view it is of very poor quality and prone to failure.


----------

